# Perri Broke His Foot



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

He broke it over the weekend. My mom had him and he was running around outside playing with Andre (their Bichon) when it happened. She said Perri stopped suddenly and Andre ran into him, so we're not sure whether he stopped because that's when he broke it or Andre caused him to, although she said he didn't cry until Andre ran into him. 
He wouldn't put his leg down so she immediately took him to the emergency vet and I met them there. Two metatarsal bones in his back foot are broken, but the vet said it's a clean break so it should heal well. 

He's doing ok, but the splint goes up most of his leg so it's awkward for him. There's a pointy part of it sticking out at the bottom I guess so he can't put any pressure on the foot, but when he hobbles around he holds it completely out behind him which is strange. I thought he'd kind of drag it or hold it towards the front... He's not due for a recheck for a week, but I'm taking him in tomorrow for my vet to look at the splint and see if they can do a lighter one or one that doesn't go up so far or something. I'm kind of worried about it being too heavy or his hips being affected by holding it like that.

*Update post #39 & 58*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. He sure does look cute, though.

I hope his healing is quick and complete.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh No, Poor Perri! I hope that he isn't in too much pain, give him a gentle hug and kiss from me. :smootch:Let us know how his visit goes tomorrow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor Perri! Look at that sad face!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh! he broke his foot? Wow, I've never heard of a dog breaking his foot before - how sad!!!! Poor baby, I hope he's not in too much pain. Maybe while he was running he just came down on it wrong and then being pushed could have made it worse....?????


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor litte Perri... Give his paw a kiss for me.. He does look adorable laying there.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh poor perri. I hope he's better soon. Jodi was out chasing the puppy I've been taking care of and that's just what I was afraid of but I wasn't expecting them to play..they haven't so far. Jodi comes to get up with me.

he does look sad doesn't he.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear that about the Precious Prince. I hope he heals quickly and painlessly.:smootch:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Poor guy!  *kisses* get well soon!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Ashley, gosh I got tears in my eyes thinking of little Perri:wub: please keep us updated, I'll remember him in my prayers


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ashely -- I feel so bad for little Perri. Sending prayers that he health just fine and very quickly.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor little Perri! I hope he's not in too much pain anymore, that must be very uncomfortable for him.  He does make a really cute patient, though...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that he broke his foot. Bless his little heart!!! I am so glad that you are taking him to the vet. I maybe wrong but it doesn't seem right that he has to drag it. I hope it heals soon!!!:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor baby Perri. Get well soon, little beauty.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh dear, poor baby. I hope it isn't too painful and will heal quickly. :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Poor little guy. I hope he's better soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs to your little sweetie!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashley It looks like Perri needs some extra kisses :wub:... hope healing comes quickly for your precious boy. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh noes! Poor perri!! I sure hope it heals quickly for him!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ashley - I'm so sorry about Perri. As they say, accidents happen.No one was to blame, it just happened. Poor little sweetie looks so sad (and sadly cute:wub in that picture. How long is the splint supposed to be on? I remember when my son broke his arm when he was 2 and was in a cast. It was so sad and pathetic but then he adjusted. I have a feeling it will be the same with Perri. Happy it was a clean break and not needing surgery. Sending prayers and let us know what the vet says.:grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw I'm so sorry to hear that Perri has a broken foot. Hope that he gets well soon and the vet can make a lighter splint for him. Sending love and prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Perri!! . Praying he heals quickly!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Perri! I am so sorry you have a broken foot!
I hope it mends okay.
I know your Mom will take superb care of you!
And carry you everywhere.
Please get better!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Perri,I'm sorry his little foot got broken. Hope he mends smoothly & quickly.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry that Perri broke his foot. Lots of good thoughts and wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope the Perri does alright and his foot heals with no problems. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! what an odd thing to happen  Poor Peri, I hope he gets better fast.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor baby!!!  

So sorry your boy was injured. But we will say some prayers. rayer: And send some healing thoughts with get well wishes. :flowers:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor Perri.  It does sound like a freak accident. I hope your vet can modify the splint so, Perri can be more mobile. Sending prayers and hugs for a full recovery.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor little guy-what a terrible thing to happen. I hope he is feeling better, soon He looks very comfy and I can tell he gets a lot of love and excellent care from his mommy.:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Poor baby Perri ..Thank God that it will heal and he will be fine...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww, poor Perri. Get well soon!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope poor perri heals quickly poor baby , pls keep us posted on what they decide to do about the stint.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH NO Ashley! Sweet Perri. I'm so sorry to read this. Ya konw I worry all the time about Ben or Emma breaking their legs when they rough house. They can get crazy sometimes. Our little ones are so fragile. I pray that Perri heals quickly and is back to being his happy, playful self soon. You are a great malt mommy so I know your extra doses of TLC will do wonders. Get well soon sweet Perri!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

kathym said:


> Poor baby Perri ..Thank God that it will heal and he will be fine...


Exactly. When my mom called she started with "everything's fine, just relax" before she told me and of course my first thought was Perri and what could be wrong. I'm just so glad that it's nothing serious, that he didn't have to have surgery or stay at the vets, ect... 

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments and support, I'll update about the cast after the appt. later today.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh poor Perri! He really does look glum in that pic. Breaks my heart.  I'm so thankful it was something that can heal with no permanent damage. Give him some lovies for me please.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

We're back from the vet - she said it wasn't neccessary for the splint to go up so high and shortened it. So now it's below his knee at least. He already seems more comfortable with it - there is a little red spot on his knee where it must have been rubbing. She also took the pointy part at the bottom off so it wouldn't be so awkward for him. He's still holding it up and out toward the back when he walks, but he doesn't have to hold it up so high now that the pointy part is gone. The vet thinks he'll stop babying it once it starts to heal and isn't as painful, so hopefully he'll start to carry it a little better as time progresses. Also, I'm fortunate that my chiropractor adjusts him too when I go, so if his back end gets out of alignment from this he'll fix him. 

My vet doesn't understand how he broke these two bones from what happened. She said it takes significant trauma for that to happen, and Andre just isn't big enough to break them if he stepped on him. So she is concerned about his bones being weak and that he possibly isn't getting enough calcium. He gets a nutritional blood test done to figure out what needs to go into his supplement since I cook, and the calcium was fine, but she said that's blood calcium and doesn't reflect what's in the bones and that the body can leech them from the bones if it's not getting enough. So she wants to up his calcium. I'm going to tell his nutrionist what happened and figure out how much calcium to add. This is worrisome - he's only five and shouldn't have weak bones.
He's already on the homeopathic arnica to help with the swelling (he's on regular meds too), and she suggested another homeopathic and an herbal remedy that both help with bone healing, so I'm going to get those from his naturopath to help speed his recovery.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Ashley, I'm sorry that happened to poor little Perri. He looks adorable with the cast on...but so sad to see him like that. I hope your Vet puts a lighter one on him so you would feel better too. let us know how he does.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry Perri broke his foot...poor baby! I'm glad your vet was able to make his splint more comfortable for him. I pray he has a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh no - poor baby!!!! I hope he gets his splint issue figured out soon


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really happy that the vet cut down the splint and made it more comfortable. Hoping you can get the calcium upped. I'm in the same boat as Perri with my bones and I always worry about breaking a bone more easily than I should. Sounds like you've got lots of homeopathic help and all bases covered. Let us know how things go.:grouphug:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww poor little guy. I always worry about Nelson hurting himself or breaking something, he is sooooo rough!!!

Give Perri a hug from me, and a kiss on his boo-boo!!! Get well soon!!! :flowers:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no, poor little Precious Prince Perri. Bless his little heart. I'm so sorry Ashley. I'm glad your Vet cut the cast down & took off the point to make him a bit more comfortable. Poor little boy with that heavy, big old thing on him. I hope he's in less pain now. I also hope Mommy is doing ok. Let us know how his bone tests come out. That was the first thing I thought of when I read your post. I wondered if it broke and let him down. It sounds like you have wonderful homeopathic help along with a chiropractor to help him. You are such a good Mommy. Kisses to Perri. xxxxxxx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad the vet cut down the cast and took off that point, hopefully Perri will feel abit more comfortable. Perri has been on my all day


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm glad your vet was able to make the splint more comfortable for healing. I'm sure you and your nutritionist will get the calcium issue resolved. Pawhugs to Perri from my gang!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear... I hope its a speedy recovery!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh poor Perri! I hope it's a fast recovery.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor Perri :-( He looks so miserable in that pic, but I'm glad your vet was able to make him more comforatable. Good luck with the calcium issue, hopefully its not that his bones are weak. How wonderful that your chiropractor also aligns him - I need to find one for both me and Aolani since we both seem to be off balance quite a bit. You do such a wonderful job with Perri that I'm sure he'll be fine in no time.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm sorry to hear this, hope sweet Perri recovers really soon!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ashley, with the excellent care Perri gets from you I'm sure he'll be good as new in no time! What a lucky fluff to have you! I'm so happy that he got the lighter smaller cast from your Vet. Oh Perri, sending you hugs and kisses..you're so cute!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ashley -- I somehow missed the update on Perri, but I'm so glad that your Vet was able to help him with the splint. It sounds like you've got things well covered, but I, too am concerned about the possibility of "weak bones". Please keep us posted on the changes that you make to his diet.

Sending Perri lots of "get well" wishes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh poor little one. so very sorry to read this. seeing that precious picture made me wanna reach out to give a gentle kiss to that little head.
Good thing that he will be just fine. I pray for a fast heal for him
hugs
Kat


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Perri's mishap, but glad things are a little better with his adjusted splint. Hope the calcium issue gets resolved, too. Mimi sends Perri love & puppy kisses!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

gosh, ashley, i'm just seeing this and so sorry perri broke his foot! sure hope he heals quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Ashley, I am just seeing this, how is Perri? I am sure he is getting great care, you are a fantastic Mom.

Cathy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! Perri is doing good. He's hopping about like a pro, even managing his excited spins he does when he's about to get a chicken jerky LOL. It's amazing how adaptable they can be, especially because they don't know what's going on. He's started letting his leg touch the ground sometimes when he's standing so that's improvement. The nutritionist wanted to see the xrays bc he might be able to see a calcium deficiency in the bones. So those were emailed and I'm waiting to hear back about that.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that Perri is doing better. Am very interested in what the nutrionist has to say. Ashley, please keep us posted.

Perri -- we hopes dat yous all better wery soon. Wuvs, Wacie and Tiwwie.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Poor little guy - we are wishing him a speedy recovery.

Allie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

PreciousPrince said:


> Thanks guys! Perri is doing good. He's hopping about like a pro, even managing his excited spins he does when he's about to get a chicken jerky LOL. It's amazing how adaptable they can be, especially because they don't know what's going on. He's started letting his leg touch the ground sometimes when he's standing so that's improvement. The nutritionist wanted to see the xrays bc he might be able to see a calcium deficiency in the bones. So those were emailed and I'm waiting to hear back about that.


Thanks for the update. I've been wondering about Perri and his progress. Glad to hear he's doing well, and I'm anxious to hear his calcium results.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Perri's doing better. :chili: They're so surprisingly adaptable.


----------

